# Sunbox E7 Squonker Review



## Alex (1/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/10/14)

Now this is my kind of mod! Regulated Bottom feeder 

EDIT: that atty is beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

Hi @Alex 
i really really want to see this but my work network.....ai!
can you please post a link and pic if possible


----------



## kimbo (1/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @Alex
> i really really want to see this but my work network.....ai!
> can you please post a link and pic if possible


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

kimbo said:


>


thanks @kimbo

thats a beautiful box.


----------



## kimbo (1/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @kimbo
> 
> thats a beautiful box.


 
Here is the website
http://www.del-sole.it/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

kimbo said:


>


Damm that's a nice piece of wood!


----------

